
The Difference Between Undergraduate and Graduate School - fogus
http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/article/3893/the-difference-between-undergraduate-and-graduate-school
======
sharpn
Good point - I think of this as the difference between a pupil (absorbs
instruction) and a scholar (seeks knowledge).

